# train layout/spooky town



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

well i started it to day. i figure i got 15 houses ,the light house,pirate ship,the huanted carnvevil and smaller stuff. what started as a slimp 8 foot by 3 foot trolly car track now is "u" shaped 13 at the longest part and 7x3 feet on one side of the room and 8X4 on the other. i post pics on my group as it grows. not a rush job,it will not be down by halloween. tell the truth i bet it'll just keep growing.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Post pictures!!!!

I had never seen these little halloween town buildings until a visit to Garden Ridge this year. What cool little "toys" - I figure if folks can collect christmas towns - why not halloween towns!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Yep, I'm hooked on the Spooky Town Collection. I started this year with a small set up.


----------

